# Prompt Book for Musical



## thebikingtechie (Jun 28, 2008)

So, I know there is a thread about prompt books in general, but just a specific question. I am stage managing for a performance of Joseph and the Technicolor Dream Coat at the community theatre level (very professional community theatre). This is my first time stage managing, though I've done lights for countless shows and have worked with a variety of SMs. 

Joseph is just the musical score, though I'm not an expert at reading music I used to play piano and cello, so I know the basics (as long as I don't have to find the right note and sing it I'm fine). Should I just use the script for the prompt book or should I get the lyrics and use those? I'm just concerned about having cues in the middle of instrumental parts, if there's no one singing I won't know where I am without the score.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 28, 2008)

I would say just go with the lyrics if you are comfortable with that. But, do have a full copy of the score on hand during your tech or cuing sessions in case there is a need to have that for a certain section of the show to call cues. That way you can just insert that in order where needed. Just be as clear as possible, as that is the idea of a prompt book. If somehting were to happen to you and someone else needed to call the show, you do not want them to have to guess, or interpert your notes on the fly.

~Dave


----------



## Footer (Jun 28, 2008)

SCORE.  DONT EVER CALL A MUSICAL FROM A LIBRETTO. You will be lost if you call from the libretto, especially if you have an LD that cues to the music. If you can read music (really, you just need to be able to read tempos) you will be fine. You will also find it much easier. During tech it will allow you to be able to fully communicate with everyone as well.


----------



## achstechdirector (Aug 31, 2008)

I would say score but you should have both close by. I don't know your preferences


----------



## CavezziMagnum (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with Footer on this one. Whenever working on any production that is completely music. I.e. Opera, Operetta, and some musicals (Les Mis and Joesph are the first ones that come to mind), ALWAYS HAVE THE SCORE. Because more often than not, designers will choose to have light cues on music changes or specific beats. Unless you have the entire score memorized, you'll get confused and lost very easily. 

Good Luck


----------

